# scooping an hedgehog on his back



## NoOther1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw many pictures of with people holding their hedgehog on the back, all rolled-up


is there any "good" ways to do so? I've tried to gently put Liam upside down by switching my hands position while scooping him. he is very resistant to it tho

thank you


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

lol ya mine won't stay balled up for more than a few seconds


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

That the way I do it I just gently turn them over.

If they will stayed balled up.


One of my girls, if I turn her over on her back she will squirm for a minute and then just lay there, with her feet sticking up in the air! Makes for easy nail trimming!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

sounds like you're doing it right. Some hedgehogs will just ball and hiss and pop for a while and others will come right out and squirm around. 

When I turn Quigly on his back he's usually open enough that I can see his nose but nothing else. If gently stroke up his nose from the tip to the quills he opens slowly and eventually squirms to get down.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are ok being on their backs, others hate it and will squirm and wiggle. Widget does the hedgie scream of death if I hold him on his back for more than 10 seconds. He wiggles and when that doesn't work, he screams just so I know he'es serious. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one serious minded hedgie Nancy. Can you let us see a picture of this little one? You always have such great stories-I would love to see the little one that goes with this one!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Widget is on my hedgie family page. http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/ourhedgiefamily.htm He all the way from BC and is one of Bryan's babies. Widge is just a suck. He used to squeak and squeal when put on his back. Now he screams. I guess I didn't pay enough attention to the quieter sounds. :lol: I tend not to do it to him very often because I know it upsets him.


----------

